# Does FreeBSD support "big" server hardware?



## bsus (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi,
I want to know if FreeBSD supports latest server Hardware with multi sockets and SAS/SCSI Controller, Server Chipsets and so on?

Is such Hardware fully supported or just from Intel, just older one?

Regards


----------



## shitson (Sep 10, 2011)

Please refer to the following page: http://www.freebsd.org/where.html


Release Notes
Hardware Notes

Are what you are looking for


----------



## bsus (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok but my question was more generaly.

Hmm but as an example this mainboard:
http://www.asus.de/Server_Workstation/Server_Motherboards/Z8PED18/


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 11, 2011)

The oddball built-in video should be fine for console.  Not for X, but it's not meant for that.  Otherwise, the hardware doesn't look all that unusual.  82576 dual Ethernet (igb(4)), ICH10R.  For something that high-end, see if the vendor will let you test it.

If you want something that's already been tested, probably look at FreeBSD companies like iXsystems.


----------



## bsus (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok Thank You.

Now my sorrow is away. 

Regards


----------



## shitson (Sep 11, 2011)

bsus said:
			
		

> Ok but my question was more generaly.
> 
> Hmm but as an example this mainboard:
> http://www.asus.de/Server_Workstation/Server_Motherboards/Z8PED18/



This link does not work. That link i provided should be enough information. If you compare what chips are on the board you are after (based on the website of the manufacturer) and compare it with the chipsets that FreeBSD supports, you should have an okay idea if it will work or not.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 11, 2011)

That link works for me.  The very slow global site for Asus has a broken link for that board.  Yet people still buy Asus, for some reason.  Newegg has that board, and some mostly-positive reviews of it.


----------

